
“Don't Fuck with the cats”must watch (It's not what you think it is) - node-bayarea
I initially thought it&#x27;s some compilation of cat videos where people mess with cats and it takes revenge. But, boy, was I wrong. It&#x27;s completely different! I highly encourage you to check it out! Especially useful for the tech community and people who care about privacy in general.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.netflix.com&#x2F;title&#x2F;81031373
======
gobrewers14
Also worth noting it is pretty disturbing, especially if you love animals. But
definitely worth watching.

